# Jax Wax Products in N.Ireland



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone know a supplier in the North ? 

Was a guy Graham doing it


----------



## bean_ni (Mar 2, 2014)

DD1 said:


> Anyone know a supplier in the North ?
> 
> Was a guy Graham doing it


Guy in Newtownards used to do it?


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wonder who that was, can't seem to trace it anywhere


----------



## quacks (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a business card here which says A&G on it but its Jax Wax?..

Graham Allen (Sales & Trade Esquires) - 07526 731 323
Geoffrey Chambers (Sales) - 07730 009 164

33 Ardvanagh Road,
Conlig,
Newtownards BT23 7XA

hope this helps


----------

